# Canon or Nikon? Entry Level / New the DSLR



## Clynns (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm looking in to possibly getting a new DSLR. (my first) I've only had a SLRs before. A Canon Rebel Ti and an AE-1. Also a Nikon point and shoot.

I'm thinking of getting either a Nikon D5000, Nikon D90 or a Canon T2i. 
The D5000 seems more user friendly for someone who is starting on a DSLR... But maybe has less room for me too grow as a photographer (maybe I'm wrong). But as well, I've heard that the menu can be more confusing with all the options. I do like some of the in-camera editing you can do both on the D5000 and the D90 though.

I know I have to hold them and feel for myself and use the menus and controls to she which works for me, but for now, put that aside from the decision making.

As far as quality, I know the D90 or T2i would be better, but obviously for more money.
Would the difference really show? At least at my level? I'm not planning on becoming a pro photographer but I don't want to be limited and end up feeling like I got a cheaper or lesser quality camera as my skills grow.
I'd rather spend a little more up front and get a camera that will last me longer and go the distance.

Any tips for choosing a camera would be great too! Like what will really end up being important for me - not all the pro needs.
The simpler the info the better.
I've been really focused on High ISO performance lately but I'm not really sure if that is something I really even need to be that worried about?? 
I don't plan on enlarging my pics 100% or printing posters which seems to be a big reason for needing a camera with more noise control.

I would like to have this camera for personal use. Candid, some action, close ups like flowers, landscape for sure, indoor and outdoor, day and night, high and low lighting. Basically a little bit of everything  
I'll also be editing these with photoshop, if that makes a difference.

I think one thing I don't want is to be "stuck" with one brand. I feel like either one that I get, I'll be committed to that brand. Like if I do want to upgrade eventually I'll have to upgrade within the brand. I know it's not true but it seems that it would be smarter given that I would already have the lenses.

My budget would be $600-$800 (at the most).
I know the D90 and T2i are more than that, but I'm in no rush to buy and will be looking for good deals.

Any helpful input is appreciated!


----------



## WhiteSoul8 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi there!

Ya know, I personally think that's a great question because I started with Canon while waist deep in a system, and I switched to Nikon.  My ultimate reasons for switching were because I was fairly new with digital photography (I was a Canon film guy), my outfit of accessories and lenses wasn't very developed, my fellow photographers had some great accessories and lenses that I could borrow if I shot Nikon, and ........ there was something about voltage on  PC terminals for strobe photography where many of the Nikons had a higher rating at the time.

So, I made the switch.  I love both companies.  I have photographs I've taken with a digital Rebel, and a Nikon D3 - and you really can't tell which camera was used on an 8x10 print.

If you want to spend more up front, without a compromise, I would suggest pouring the majority of your money into an awesome lens.    Then turn around and purchase a used camera body from a reputable reseller that you can afford without going into debt.  If you happen to turn pro, then just buy a sturdy camera and you already have the optics.

I advise this because, I believe you said you  didn't want to be trapped in a system.  If that statement holds true, then you are probably committed to what your purchase.   If - lol, and only if I am anywhere close to accurate with this, then, a couple years from now - you're better off with a collection quality awesome lenses, and a decent camera ------- VERSUS a collection of mediocre cameras and mediocre lenses .... 

see my point?

Bleed for the lens, shoot with whatever camera you can.  In a few years, that ethic would have provided an excellent foundation for your collection--and your images.

Just my two cents based on my past errors =)


----------



## PJL (Feb 10, 2011)

As a film shooter myself, I don't like the lack of a second control wheel on the back of the Rebel series DSLRs.  They also feel tiny in my hand.  Between the three choices you've put forward, I'd go with the D90.  I has great high ISO performance for a crop sensor camera and takes beautiful pictures.  If you're interested in used gear, you can also get a used Canon 40D or 50D in excellent condition for about the same as you'd pay for a D90 right now, which is the route I think I'm going to go.


----------



## flatflip (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought a D5000 6 months ago for my first dslr and sold it 2 months ago. It is a great camera but I was longing for the features of the D90. I then purchased a D7000 but I think if I would have originally got the D90 I would have been set.

Since the D5000 is actually considered an entry level camera it's hard for me to regret that purchase. I got it refurbished and only lost $100 on resale via craigslist. If you choose to start on the cheaper end, you might consider a D3100 on sale for <600 dollars.


----------



## smeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Following the advice of, get a lens you like (which is good advice by the way) There's a lot you can do with bodies as far as other company lenses go - look here for a good idea:

Leica & Pentax & Nikon | Leitax

Especially if you can get some Contax lenses. Also the Sony bodies are pretty great and typically cost less than their more popularly named equivalents.


----------



## Sep (Feb 12, 2011)

get a DSLR that fits your budget and fits your hands well. THey both make good cameras. The only thing that you should know is that most of the DSLRs these days are crop and not a true full frame. so a 50mm lens wont be a true 50mm focal length. So buy your lens accordingly.


----------



## Terr0risT (Mar 6, 2011)

This is really some good stuff for beginners like me. I'm thinking of getting either a d3100 or a d90. Nikon d3100 is way cheaper and will most likely be my choice, but It's just that i'm a little worried I might be looking for more features several months after using it. I want a one good camera that will last for maybe 5 years or so without having to upgrade to another model again. You think d90 will be the better choice?


----------

